# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο Λαμπάτο] Επισκευή ραδιοφώνου RCA VICTOR 5Q31X

## jdm

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά με υγεία σε όλους. Το 2017 ήρθε με άγριες διαθέσεις, αλλά που θα πάει θα στρώσουν τα πράμματα.
Το συγκεκριμμένο ραδ/νο ήταν δώρο ενός φίλου πριν από χρόνια, και υπομονετικά περίμενε την σειρά του για επισκευή. Είναι κατασκεύης 1950, 29 Μαρτίου 1950 συγκεκριμένα από σφραγίδα που υπάρχει στο σασσί του. 
Χρησιμοποιεί το σασσί RC 1054,και από πληροφορίες που είχαμε πάρει παλαιότερα από το εξαιρετικό site nostalgiaair ήταν μοντέλο εξαγωγής της RCA.
Ανήκει στην οικογένεια των all American five καθώς χρησιμοποιεί τις: 12SA7, 12SQ7, 12SK7, 35Z5, 35L6. Στην θέση της 35L6 υπήρχε η 50L6 που ουσιαστικά είναι η ίδια λυχνία με διαφορά την τάση νήματος που από τα 35 είναι στα 50 volts.
Είχε τοποθετηθεί αντίσταση σύρματος στην τροφοδοσία προκειμένου να υποβιβάζεται η τάση από 220v [τότε] στα 110ν.
Απο την κατάσταση του πρέπει να είχε να λειτουργήσει τουλάχιστον 
τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια, καθαρίστηκε λοιπόν καλά και αποσυναρμολογήθηκε, αφαιρέθηκαν η αντίσταση σύρματος, καλωδιώσεις, πυκνωτές, [εκτός οι πυκνωτές μίκας] και οι αντιστάσεις. 
Ξαναβάφτηκε το σασσί με σπρεϋ για ζάντες αυτ/του, και ο φόντος της πρόσοψης με καφέ μεταλικό χρώμα και καθαρίστηκαν και λιπάνθηκαν, το ποτενσιόμετρο και ο περιστροφικός διακόπτης για την επίλογη μπάντας. Αφαιρέθηκε το χάρτινο περίβλημμα και η βάση του μεγάλου ηλεκτρολυτικού [20mf, 40mf, 80mf] και τοποθετήθηκαν στην θέση του 3 καινούργοι 22 mf, 47 mf, 100mf οι οποίοι καλύφθηκαν με το χάρτινο περίβλημμα. 
Αποκαταστάθηκαν οι καλωδιώσεις στην αρχική μορφή τους ώστε το ραδ/νο να τροφοδοτείται με εξωτερικό μετ/στη 230v => 110v, επισκεύστηκαν τα δύο ντουί φωτισμού της πρόσοψης και μπήκαν καινούργια λαμπάκια, αλλάχτηκε το ελατήριο και το σκοινί κίνησης του μεταβλητού πυκνωτή.
Αλλάχτηκαν  η 35Z5 και η 12SA7, και το μεγάφωνο που ήταν καμμένο τοποθετήθηκαν καινούργοι πυκνωτές και αντιστάσεις  και  το ραδιόφωνο μπήκε σε λειτουργία. 
Ελέχθηκε αν συντονίζει σωστά και μέσα στις μπάντες και δεν απαιτήθηκε τίποτα παραπάνω.
Το κουτί από βακελίτη είχε σπάσει σε σημεία και κολλήθηκε με κυανοακρυλική κόλλα και εποξική 2 συστατικών [εσωτερικά]. Τρίφτηκε με γυαλόχαρτο νερού 1400 βαθμών και γυαλίστηκε με κερί αυτοκινήτου, αλλάχτηκε επίσης το ύφασμα της πρόσοψης. Από νοβοπάν 3mm φτιάχτηκε το πίσω κάλυμμα και με ανεξίτηλο ασημί μαρκαδόρο γράφτηκαν οι ενδείξεις.

P1091517.jpgP1091515.jpg 
P1091521.jpg 
P1121533.jpg

----------

AKHS (14-01-17), andyferraristi (13-01-17), angel_grig (15-01-17), dimb (13-01-17), ezizu (13-01-17), georgegr (19-01-17), glamor (13-01-17), mikemtb73 (13-01-17), nikolasswts (15-01-17), p.gabr (13-01-17), PARKER (13-01-17), radiofonias (13-01-17), Vulcan (19-01-17)

----------


## PARKER

Πολύ ωραία δουλειά!!!! Αν και βλέπω μόνο τις 2 από  τις 5 φωτογραφίες που έχεις ανεβάσει, φαίνεται τέλειο, σαν μόλις να αγοράστηκε!!! Αν μπορείς, βάλε και τις άλλες φωτογραφίες..

----------

jdm (13-01-17)

----------


## makis_sat

Αγαπητέ μου φιλε οταν εχεις μερακι ,υπομονή και γνωσεις, νομίζω οτι κανεις θαυματα!!!!!!!Μπράβο πολυ καλή δουλειά!!!!!

----------

jdm (13-01-17)

----------


## ezizu

Δημήτρη τι να πω........"ζωγράφισες". Καταπληκτική δουλειά....συγχαρητήρια!!!

----------

jdm (13-01-17)

----------


## p.gabr

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Σήφη  καταπληκτική δουλειά       !!!!

Η σειρα της  RCA -VICTOR ήταν μια σειρά που αφορούσε ραδιόφωνα φθηνα - απλά για τον όλον κοσμάκη

----------


## jdm

Καλησπέρα και σας ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια σας.
Η ενασχόληση με ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα πέρα από την ευχαρίστηση πού δίνει, είναι και μια ευκαιρία για ένα ταξίδι στο παρελθόν κατά κάποιο τρόπο, επειδή το καθένα από αυτά κουβαλάει την δικιά του ιστορία. Στα χρόνια εκείνα λοιπόν οι ταχύτητες και ο ρυθμός της ζωής  ήταν άλλος, ίσως πιο ανθρώπινος, πιο απλός. Υπήρχε πάντα ο αγώνας της καθημερινότητας και  της επιβίωσης, αλλά η επικοινωνία και οι σχέσεις των ανθρώπων ήταν σίγουρα διαφορετικές από τις σημερινές.
Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα.
P1091520.jpg P1091513.jpg PB011373.jpg

----------


## angel_grig

Συγχαρητηρια!!Εξαιρετικη δουλεια!!Το πισω καλυμα ηταν το κερασακι στην τουρτα!! :Thumbup1:

----------

jdm (15-01-17)

----------

